# Ultex picks - man, you guys were right!!



## Rev2010 (Jun 26, 2007)

About two years ago I posted looking for some picks that don't slip and got a number of suggestions. One came from TDW and that was for Dunlop Ultex picks. Over time I've seen a number of you posting about Ultex picks (I think Chris was another one) and it took my silly ass all this time to finally pick them up. Man I was missing out. These thing grip so well in my fingers I don't think I'll ever pickup a Tortex again and they've been my favorite for years. I also noticed that with the Ultex picks a fresh new pick sounds about 75% less scratchy on the strings as a new Tortex does. Anyhow, thanks again for recommending these 



Rev.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 26, 2007)

I used the Dunlop Ultex for a long time. Then I got the Claytons, and I'm not going back. Same material, better edge finishing.

Welcome to the club, though.


----------



## leatherface2 (Jun 26, 2007)

i just got some jazz 3 picks ...................i want to be a jedi like my father................help me obi-wan your my only hope


----------



## Rev2010 (Jun 26, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Then I got the Claytons, and I'm not going back. Same material, better edge finishing.



Yeah the material is astonishing. When you look at it in the package it looks kinda like slightly clear shiny plastic and shiny usually equals slippery. But the shit just sticks. An interesting test to see just how much more they stick is to take a tortex pick and using one finger sliding it around the back of your hand. Try it again with the Ultex and that shit just stays put. It sounds silly getting excited over a pick but being my hands are often dry and I have to moisten them a bit to keep the pick from slipping and sliding all over it sure is a relief to have alleviated the annoyance.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 27, 2007)

I actually find that they slip a bit more than Tortex picks, but I still think they feel and sound way better. It's a big step in the right direction for killing that annoying "click" that you get when you pick a string. They last a really long time, too! I've been using them probably about a year now, and I've only had to replace two or three picks, and that's just 'cause I lost them! I've been using the same two picks for several months, and they still look and work like new aside from some of the text fading off. I might have to try those Claytons if they're made of the same stuff. I'm curious about those Ultex Jazz III picks, as well.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 27, 2007)

Are the ultex Jazz III's available in stores now?  I REALLY want to try them! I've been using Jazz III's exclusively for months now and I tried going back to a regular-sized pick and it felt bulky and weird!


----------



## Drache713 (Jun 27, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Are the ultex Jazz III's available in stores now?  I REALLY want to try them! I've been using Jazz III's exclusively for months now and I tried going back to a regular-sized pick and it felt bulky and weird!


I ordered some from Musician's Friend, hopefully they arrive soon, they said they were in stock.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 28, 2007)

Drache713 said:


> I ordered some from Musician's Friend, hopefully they arrive soon, they said they were in stock.



Sweet, thanks Matt!  I'll have to see if they have them locally as I'd rather buy a few sizes individually than a whole pack and find out I can't use them!


----------



## noodles (Jun 28, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I used the Dunlop Ultex for a long time. Then I got the Claytons, and I'm not going back. Same material, better edge finishing.



Man, I went back to the Clayton acetates because I thought the material caused me to bind in the strings. Then I played one of yours when they came in, and I want to go back to ultex. I've got a bag of a hundred of the damn acetate picks, too. 

They're high contrast with the Division logo, though. Maybe we can give them out with CDs and shirts or something.


----------



## darren (Jun 28, 2007)

I haven't tried Ultex picks yet, but i'm really happy with my gloss Delrin picks. Steve Clayton is the only place that does small runs of custom-imprinted picks in this material (Dunlop requires a minimum order of 800 picks) so i've got an order of glossy Delrin Claytons coming any day now.

As far as i know, Tortex is actually matte-finished Delrin. I just don't like how the matte finish sounds against the strings. As you described it, it's slightly "scratchy". Gloss Delrin gives me a nice clear attack without it being harsh, but they're a bit more durable than celluloid.


----------



## darren (Jun 28, 2007)

Bah. Just called Clayton for an update, and apparently they ran out of the .080 white glossy Delrin, so my picks haven't even been made yet. :angry:

I originally placed the order on June 4, but we had to go back and forth a bit on the artwork, as i had some small type that wouldn't reproduce. But still, they've had the updated artwork for nearly two weeks. 

Supposedly they're being made tomorrow. I was hoping to have them for a show on Saturday.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jun 29, 2007)

My 1.90mm Clayton Black Jazz and 3.0mm Dunlop Big Stubbies are the best picks ever. I've got a 20pack of black nylon Jazz IIIs, but they pale in comparison.

I think I might go a little thinner on the Black Jazz picks though. Maybe get a pack of 1.5s and 1.2s to try them out. The material is nothing short of fantastic though.

Amazon.com: Clayton Black Jazz Rounded Triangle Guitar Picks, 1.90MM 1 Dozen: Musical Instruments


----------



## wretchedspawn (Jun 29, 2007)

What size are the Jazz III's?


----------



## Powerslave214 (Jul 23, 2007)

1.38 mm. The new Ultex Jazz III's are the best picks I've ever played with.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 23, 2007)

after having used the claytons for a while now, I think they're not as strong as Ultex. .8 clayton vs .73 ultex and the ultex is much snappier. the ultex is a regular shape whereas the clayton is teardrop


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 23, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> after having used the claytons for a while now, I think they're not as strong as Ultex. .8 clayton vs .73 ultex and the ultex is much snappier. the ultex is a regular shape whereas the clayton is teardrop



I'm developing the same opinion on the .73 Ultex versus the .8 "Cool" juratex picks. The .8 Juratex (which I had the impression was made of the same material) has just the right amount of give, but the .73 has a snappier quality that really I like.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone know if guitar center has the Jazz III ultex picks in stock yet? I'm going to have to drop by there tonight me thinks.....


----------



## Drew (Jul 23, 2007)

Also, anyone know if now that they're making Jazz III Ultex, they've introduced Jazz-sixed ultex picks? I've mostly switched over to thinner green tortex jazz picks because I like the slight amount of give they have, but I'm curious to try ultex.


----------



## darren (Jul 23, 2007)

Dunlop Ultex Jazz III


----------



## Drew (Jul 23, 2007)

darren said:


> Dunlop Ultex Jazz III



Yeah, but you know how Dunlop makes jazz-sixed tortex pics that AREN't JIII thickness? Do they now make Ultex picks that size? I seem to like a slightly thinner pick...


----------



## darren (Jul 23, 2007)

It's my understanding that "Jazz III" is just a shape, and that it's available in numerous materials and gauges... nylon, Tortex, Ultex, etc...


----------



## Drew (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmm. Interesting. I've only seen Jazz III's in the red and black materials at a set thickness, but these have a "specify guage" option. 

Anyway, they're not on Juststrings.com yet, but I figured what the hell and grabbed a bag of the "black gold" tortex jazz picks in the thickness I like, figuring they're probably no different but at least the black looks more metal than pea green.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like mohomods has some of these up on ebay, $3.75 shipped for a five pack.

5 New Jim Dunlop Ultex Jazz III Guitar Picks!! - (item 300131922292 end time Jul-25-07 20:18:28 PDT)


----------



## grimmchaos (Jul 24, 2007)

I used the Ultex too, and even have the Jazz III ones as well...but the Clayton version is my favorite. The edges are great.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 24, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Looks like mohomods has some of these up on ebay, $3.75 shipped for a five pack.
> 
> 5 New Jim Dunlop Ultex Jazz III Guitar Picks!! - (item 300131922292 end time Jul-25-07 20:18:28 PDT)



I just bought all the picks left in that auction so I've got 15 on the way. These things better be as good as all you people say


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ultex 1.0mm.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 24, 2007)

sakeido said:


> I just bought all the picks left in that auction so I've got 15 on the way. These things better be as good as all you people say



Thanks a lot jerk, you didn't need all of them!!!   (please note, that was totally in jest ) I hope my local GC has some, I'm going to check tonight!  I really want to try these out!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ah damn it all! None of the guitar stores locally have them in stock, and they all said "nope, we had a couple guys call for these and bought all of them in the past week or so... is something going on?" Which one of you bitches went in and bought them all out so I couldn't get one?  One tiny store right up the street said they had some on order that should be coming in next week, so hopefully I can score some then!  Sakeido, if you get them before I do, let me know what you think of them sir.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 9, 2007)

I just got em in today. These things are sweet! They have ZERO flex in them, it is ultimate pick control! It took awhile to get used to the small size of them and I still need to get used to the mega stiffness! They are SO stiff, seriously, you could support cinder blocks with these things. They are totally sweet though - triplets have never been faster and tighter.
They are so fucking stiff I have to pick less hard because I was hitting some notes so hard playing them the way I did before, that they would go flat and make that nasty hard vibration sound. These things are awesome!


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 9, 2007)

I got mine last weekend, I am digging them too! I'd like to try some of the regular-sized ultex picks now too. I love the control and size of the Jazz III, but does anyone else get finger pains sometimes when you're doing a lot of hard chugging on Jazz III's besides me?


----------

